# Congratulations to Mitchell Irvin



## GaBear (Jul 27, 2009)

2009 ASA OPEN PRO ROOKIE OF THE YEAR!!!!!!!

Man you put in the hard work and I know you will be in the shoot down before you know it. Keep it up you have made us all proud.


----------



## reylamb (Jul 27, 2009)

Yup, way to go Rookie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stuffer (Jul 27, 2009)

way to go Mitchell good shooting congrats from the antlercreationstaxidermy shooters you represent Ga well


----------



## frdstang90 (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations you make us north GA boys proud.  Great shooting.


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 27, 2009)

WOOOHOOO!! Good job Mitchell!!!


----------



## james hyde (Jul 27, 2009)

Good job Mitchell, well deserved honor for the hard work! Congratulations sir!


----------



## MAndrews (Jul 27, 2009)

Congrats, Mitchell.


----------



## BOWTECK40 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good job brother!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlackArcher (Jul 27, 2009)

MI- You be the man...  Congrats...


----------



## trykon7 (Jul 28, 2009)

Awesome job Mitchell...  Congrats on "Rookie of the Year"..  You will be in the shoot-down soon... Keep it up...  For now, let's kill some deer!!!!


----------



## j_hughes113 (Jul 28, 2009)

Nobody has seen the blood, sweat, and tears that you have put in like I have. I'm proud of ya dude


----------



## young gunna (Jul 28, 2009)

Good job mitch!


----------



## MR.BIGBUCK (Jul 28, 2009)

good job and keep it up.

stuffer get trav out of that truck i see him in the back seat lol


----------



## Dingo26 (Jul 28, 2009)

*rookie of the year*

congrats Mitchell, glad to see the hard work pay off and very glad to see one of the good guys do well. shoot down is next and hope we are there to see it.   WELL DONE !!!!!!


----------



## ibowhunt (Jul 28, 2009)

Congratulations mitchell!!!! Never will forget that asa trip to louisana... Even though u did get us pulled over on the way home!!!! Keep up the good shooting!!!!


----------



## KCannon (Jul 28, 2009)

Good job Mitchell, Thanks for all you have done for me and Soul Hunters Outdoor Ministry you are the real deal keep it up.


----------



## p&y finally (Jul 28, 2009)

Good job Mitchell!!!!

I saw this coming a long time ago. You deserve it!

Congratulations


----------



## MI360 (Jul 29, 2009)

I first would like to thank God for blessing me the in so many ways in my life. I would like to say thank you to everyone, without the support of great friends and family i could not have ever done this. A lot of time, blood, sweat, and tears but it was worth it. 2009 will go down as a year that i will never forget. Thank you guys, you don't know what this award and some of the things you said in these post mean to me. Looking forward to 2010.


----------



## bowsmith (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm smelling a Vegas shootdown in 2010!


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 30, 2009)

Here is Mitchell.... next time try not to stand next to Gillingham

Is that red Kool Aid on the cuff of your pants?

Good job


----------



## No Clue (Jul 30, 2009)

*Good Job*

Great shooting this year .


----------



## 3darcher (Aug 1, 2009)

Great Job Mitchell. Way to represent.


----------

